# Netlea substrate for shrimp



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Going to start a new shrimp tank, need all of your feedback on Netlea substrate on freshwater shrimp. In particular, CRS/Tigers.

also, it might be worth mentioning how the tank is setup and running, including results 

cheers


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Duuuuuuuuude where have you been??? Welcome back!! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Netlea can lower you pH to the low 5's, too low for tigers in my opinion.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow long time! Welcome back!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have good result with Netlea for CRS, haven't tried on tigers but I generally suck on any tiger anyways. I have a tank with Netlea and UGF and the PH is steady at 5.3, sometimes lower, after 8+ months. Babies are doing all right. I have my best CRS in this tank so maybe that says my confidence about it. Without UGF, PH would be around 5.5 - 5.8 which is good enough for bee shrimps in my opinion.

I know some members here keep tigers in sub 6 PH with good results, hope they can chime in on this. One of my CRS tanks with ADA (ph 6.0) has two OEBTs who hitch hiked into the tank and they have been very active and doing well in that tank for about 2 months now. So if I'm to try it again (actually, I am), I'll probably use ADA or anything to aim for PH 6.0 instead of Netlea if tigers are in the plan.

Disclaimer is that I don't think PH lowering ability of these active substrate is the only thing that makes shrimps thrive with them. We only look at PH, GH, KH, TDS mostly because these are easy to test, not because these are the only parameters important for shrimps. Some people says parameters aren't everything in shrimping, I think they are, we just don't know all the important ones to monitor or have methods to test, yet.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Duuuuuuuuude where have you been??? Welcome back!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2





matti2uude said:


> Wow long time! Welcome back!


Thanks guys. Good to be back too. Strayed away from tank fever due to school/car accident and claims/moving to a smaller place and so on...Had to clear out everything.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

randy said:


> I have good result with Netlea for CRS, haven't tried on tigers but I generally suck on any tiger anyways. I have a tank with Netlea and UGF and the PH is steady at 5.3, sometimes lower, after 8+ months. Babies are doing all right. I have my best CRS in this tank so maybe that says my confidence about it. Without UGF, PH would be around 5.5 - 5.8 which is good enough for bee shrimps in my opinion.
> 
> I know some members here keep tigers in sub 6 PH with good results, hope they can chime in on this. One of my CRS tanks with ADA (ph 6.0) has two OEBTs who hitch hiked into the tank and they have been very active and doing well in that tank for about 2 months now. So if I'm to try it again (actually, I am), I'll probably use ADA or anything to aim for PH 6.0 instead of Netlea if tigers are in the plan.
> 
> Disclaimer is that I don't think PH lowering ability of these active substrate is the only thing that makes shrimps thrive with them. We only look at PH, GH, KH, TDS mostly because these are easy to test, not because these are the only parameters important for shrimps. Some people says parameters aren't everything in shrimping, I think they are, we just don't know all the important ones to monitor or have methods to test, yet.





getochkn said:


> Netlea can lower you pH to the low 5's, too low for tigers in my opinion.


Ok, this is precisely what I need in terms of feedback. I don't know if this 100% true, but in Asia (China in particular), bee shrimps and tiger shrimps live in streams of extremely acidic water; but I guess it'll depend on how these bred ones were raised or the parameters of the water they were born in.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ive used Netlea and Fluval soil both for CRS and Tigers. My Tigers never did good in the lower PH, so I moved them all to a tank with just pea gravel in it and they started breeding. I have new babies in my 8 gallon tank with has Shultz's Aqua Soil only in it (clay based inert substrate) these are my Bengal Tiger shrimps.

I did breed CRS Mosura's in Netlea last year until they got too old to breed, but had no problem with raising babies again in an 8 gallon tank with just dragon lace rock and moss.

I never checked for TDS, GH or KH only PH and ammonia periodically...and didn't change out water either, just did top ups with regular tap water PH 7.6 here. 

I do like Netlea soil for CRS, but for anything else I would just use something like pea gravel/clay aquasoil because both Neos and Tigers do much better in the higher PH. Just my take on things.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

netlea sucks it killed all my tigers specially tibees and oebt, they die every single day one by one like flies even I acclimated them before putting in a tank but all of my crs are fine.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> netlea sucks it killed all my tigers specially tibees and oebt, they die every single day one by one like flies even I acclimated them before putting in a tank but all of my crs are fine.


How long was the tank setup for with the soil in it?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

getochkn said:


> How long was the tank setup for with the soil in it?


this tank is an old tank before.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think tigers like the Ph that low.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

yea i heard tigers and neos dont like the netlea and aqua soil


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

I also will add my 2cents and say, yes - Lambo and tiger = dead tiger shrimp...

However, this soil is great, not only for CRS, but it's also a great plant substrate. I've never had such a well balanced planted tank. 

Cheery shrimp are doing great though. It's just the tigers that do so poorly in this... And, I imagine, so would Sulawesi shrimp. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Setup a new tank sounds awesome 

Use ADA to be on a safe side. I turned down all my Netlea tanks. They were Ok, but not as good as it should be.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

Bebu said:


> I also will add my 2cents and say, yes - Lambo and tiger = dead tiger shrimp...
> 
> However, this soil is great, not only for CRS, but it's also a great plant substrate. I've never had such a well balanced planted tank.
> 
> ...


Sulawesi shrimp come water with a ph over 8.


----------

